# Panther chameleon breeders



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, does anyone know of any good panther chameleon breeders in the UK?? Or is anyone expecting to have any baby panthers soon?
I will be looking for one over the next couple of months...
Cheers!


----------



## immortal (Nov 12, 2007)

yea same here, i'm looking to get one too : victory::lol2:


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

can anyone point us to a breeder.........???!!!


----------



## daddycool (Jan 22, 2007)

Yemens are GREAT!!

ps want to buy some!!:lol2:

sorry couldn't help it!!
marcus langford usually breeds panthers...near southampton....google his name!! he has a web wite....


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*Yemens...*

if your new to keeping chameleons then id go for a veiled or Yemens.. they are the same.....
Brillant lizards...
just dont expect to get close and cuddly with one....
hiss... hiss... sway..lunge.peck.... ouch....
ive got a big Mellors chameleon thats i can kiss if i want, but i also dont recommend them to a newbie either.... and as for kissing the chameleon, its not recommended on a regular basis... :lol2:


----------



## immortal (Nov 12, 2007)

awsome ty dude fir breeders name.

friend of mine got one and he says they are great.. he will help me through with one 

can they be tamed in time?


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

I quite often see Panthers available from this breeder. I have never brought anything from him/her so i don't know what they are like, but here's their website anyway....

http://www.gatwick-reptiles.co.uk/available_panthers.html


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

There is a breeder in the warsop/worksop area near mansfield. Will try and find details, have dealt with him before.


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Cheers guys, I've looked into it and am settled on a panther, its for my dad and he has had a cham before, and is retiring shortly so will have all the time to give it the best possible care!

I have seen Marcus Langford's site and Gatwick reptiles, nice chameleons, but was sure there must be someone further up North to save the little critter a long car journey (and me  ) and would like to be able to pay a visit before hand to meet them.


----------



## daddycool (Jan 22, 2007)

the chameleon man said:


> if your new to keeping chameleons then id go for a veiled or Yemens.. they are the same.....
> Brillant lizards...
> just dont expect to get close and cuddly with one....
> hiss... hiss... sway..lunge.peck.... ouch....
> ive got a big Mellors chameleon thats i can kiss if i want, but i also dont recommend them to a newbie either.... and as for kissing the chameleon, its not recommended on a regular basis... :lol2:


hey speak for yourself......my yemens love me:flrt:...well the 2 females do, the male is just too grumpy..hiss hiss lunge....
but the girls recognize me....when i go to the viv, not when my son or wife do,( as much), they come to the front and climb up my arm, ignoring food just to climb me and sit on my head or shoulder or sometimes just below my shoulderblade on my back....awkward!!
only prob they like climbing using my face....claws in my lips sting, and also eyebrows sting...but in my septum(nose), brings tears to my eyes!!
but its because they love me so i let them!!:lol2:

I even took one to my daughters school and showed 2 classes and told the children all about them and where they come from....(agesv 4-5 and 6-7)....it was great!! they loved it and she seemed to enjoy the attention...no touching tho!


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

thats good to hear, you hear so much that they don't tame, and you shouldn't handle. Any tips for taming? I guess let them come to you, for food?


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*they`ll have ya...*

ok pal...
heres a bet...
i`ll bet you 10p that you`ll get pecked one day by them....:lol2:
and my mellors is super friendly with me....
ive got a female veiled mate and im telling you....
She is The DEVIL reincarnated......she would rather try and break her own neck and bite you then let you clean her out..:lol2:
my males cool....
i think its strange that certain animals have special relationships with individuals and not the owners sometimes...


----------



## daddycool (Jan 22, 2007)

the chameleon man said:


> ok pal...
> heres a bet...
> i`ll bet you 10p that you`ll get pecked one day by them....:lol2:
> quote]
> ...


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*nice*

that sounds fun..
my mellors walks on my face.....
they have feet like spades...........
his claws actually make you bleed when he clings on....
if he goes on your arm he claws you and it looks like your a crack addict with all the marks he leaves behind...:lol2:


----------



## daddycool (Jan 22, 2007)

the chameleon man said:


> that sounds fun..
> my mellors walks on my face.....
> they have feet like spades...........
> his claws actually make you bleed when he clings on....
> if he goes on your arm he claws you and it looks like your a crack addict with all the marks he leaves behind...:lol2:


sounds like our iguana!!:lol2:

never out of spite she just gets excitable!! and skittish!!!:lol2:


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*ha ha*

i adore iggy`s..
id love to trade a baby chameleon with you for another baby as to increase our gene pool....
but your a million miles away... ha ha
take care buddy and if your ever up in the notts area giz a shout and ya can pop round and have a look at my zoo.....


----------



## daddycool (Jan 22, 2007)

the chameleon man said:


> i adore iggy`s..
> id love to trade a baby chameleon with you for another baby as to increase our gene pool....
> but your a million miles away... ha ha
> take care buddy and if your ever up in the notts area giz a shout and ya can pop round and have a look at my zoo.....


COOL!!

trouble is, only time i'm up there is for footy!! and leave straight after!!


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*you never know..*

whats your team?
were forest fans up here..
shit team now but our loyalty is old and i remember the Forest when they was mighty.. winning the European cup etc...
so if your team play ours were def having a pint..... :lol2:


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

my female yemen is a rite b:censor:h! but my male has never ever hissed or bit me, i dont even think I've ever seen him hiss at anyone! he loves attention and loves climbing and exploring over any1 or anything!


----------



## daddycool (Jan 22, 2007)

the chameleon man said:


> whats your team?
> were forest fans up here..
> shit team now but our loyalty is old and i remember the Forest when they was mighty.. winning the European cup etc...
> so if your team play ours were def having a pint..... :lol2:


what do ya mean!! whats ur team??

my username icon says it all really!!

and yes we are staying up!!:lol2:...ask tina, she'll back me up!!

i won't go into any forest jokes, cos i have a soft spot for them, although when we beat them it is great.....just like i have a soft spot for pompey, BUT THERE IS ONLY ONE TEAM!!

we are Derby, Super Derby, We are Derby Super Rams, we are derby, WE ARE DERBY, Super Derby , Super Rams!!....and repeat!!...catchy tune

ps at the pompey game i started a chant twice!! :lol2: including the one above!!.... i take the kids...my 4 and 6 yr old girls came last time....shocked at how loud i was...fin my 9yr old boy is used to it!!:lol2:

pity is, with 5 kids, i don't get to many games!!.....

RIP Brian Clough!!:notworthy:


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*ladies hey...*



chamman said:


> my female yemen is a rite b:censor:h! but my male has never ever hissed or bit me, i dont even think I've ever seen him hiss at anyone! he loves attention and loves climbing and exploring over any1 or anything!


mine and yours must be of the same mum.....
im telling ya chamman, you need welding gloves....
she is proper evil..
ive had wild chameleons in Africa that was tamer.......


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

the chameleon man said:


> mine and yours must be of the same mum.....
> im telling ya chamman, you need welding gloves....
> she is proper evil..
> ive had wild chameleons in Africa that was tamer.......


lol probably! she draws blood when she bites! then has the cheek to eat the skin that she managed to rip off my finger!:devil:


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

so chams are nice and friendly pets then.......??!!


----------



## daddycool (Jan 22, 2007)

RedGex said:


> so chams are nice and friendly pets then.......??!!


yeah especially ickle baby chams!!

my female yemens and chameleon mans mellors and maybe male yemens....and maybe a few more out there somewhere!! :lol2:


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

RedGex said:


> so chams are nice and friendly pets then.......??!!


 
:lol2: yup!....






they can be! the thing is all reps have there own personalitys! 1 could be your best mate and 1 will try and kill you every chance it gets! even anoles!:lol2:


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

how much do you think you can influence the friendly side of them, or if you get a 'bad egg' are you just destined to be chewed, sliced and diced??!!


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*yeah pal..*

you get free chameleon rings....
around your finger when they bite you....
:lol2:
dont be put off mate....
they are great and they all have personalities...
Chameleons have huge attitudes some times.....and you`ll get used to loving one thats really tame or one thats nasty....
i tell you this, my female got stuck once and couldnt get out from behind a log, she dislodged something being a nosey git....
never once when i was helping her did she bite me or even try to.....she knew i was helping her...
work that one out..... now shes evil again...


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*pics?*

did any of you guys see my pics?
check out some posts last nite of mellors chameleon and uro`s..
my sis put em up......


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

the chameleon man said:


> you get free chameleon rings....
> around your finger when they bite you....
> :lol2:
> dont be put off mate....
> ...


 
the same thing has happend to my female a few times! shes nice when she wants somthing! otherwise shes a b:censor:h!


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

similar to my iggy - clean him out, he'll allow that; feed him, water him, absolutely fine, even hand feed and get a bit of loose skin, but do anything thats doesn't benefit him, and he's not chuffed...:lol2:


----------



## immortal (Nov 12, 2007)

:lol2:now i really want one. seems like fun and a challenge


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

love him to bits though, you just have to 'come to an understanding' with him!! :flrt:


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*rambo pets..*

well im enjoying this freindly pets chat..
i posted a thread the other week and titled it urban myths.....it was all on about how pets are great one min then mad the nxt..
how one relates to one person and hates others etc....
shame you wasnt on line then been a better chat than the one i got...
now i know this for sure....
Get a Chameleon pal....
and me and Chammans lizards are def twins....


----------



## scotty2hotty (Feb 22, 2009)

*lookin for a breeder*

im lookin 4 a breeder of ruwensori side striped chameleon or von hohnels chameleons.i desperatley need 2 find a in devon or around the south west area.....CAN U HELP!!!!


----------



## fernandez1986 (Feb 15, 2009)

*: )*

ive just bred my panther chameleons : )


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

I looooove Chams! Ive yet to own one but i just find them so facinating to look at. Must say that although initially i prefered the look of panthers, ive now switched to yemens. Id definitely like to get one in the future. Not so keen on the sound of the facial scratching though


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*baby Panthers*

You need to speak to Cam25! Just picked up two baby ampiskianas and some sub adult Ankaramy's. He has by far the best collection of colourful Panthers I have seen and at a good price. 

He has Picasso and Ampiskiana ready in two/three months!

Check his threads!


----------

